# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Hỏi hang về VGA của gefocre với ati

## BRASOL

Như tiêu đề, mình có 5tr thì nên mua VGA nào. mình nghe nói trên thị trường có 2 loại gf vs ati, thì nên mua của hãng nào, còn về thương hiệu asus, giga ,... thì nên chọn thương hiệu nào.
Chi phí của mình là 5 tr.
Mấy bro giúp nhé, chơi game online thôi. tiền tết nên có điều kiện để lên đời.

----------


## quoctiepkt

*Trả lời: Hỏi hang về VGA của gefocre với ati*

thử con GTX 760 đi, chơi game có vẻ ổn

----------


## Xitrum76

*Trả lời: Hỏi hang về VGA của gefocre với ati*




> thử con GTX 760 đi, chơi game có vẻ ổn


con này giá hơn 5tr mà bạn, với lại con này chủ yếu cho dân game

----------


## phuonglan11

*Trả lời: Hỏi hang về VGA của gefocre với ati*

hệ thống của bạn như nào cho biết mới đưa ra card tối ưu được.

----------


## maruco

*Trả lời: Hỏi hang về VGA của gefocre với ati*

lấy con GTX 660Ti đi bạn à, chạy đồ họa khá ổn với không hao pin lắm

----------


## xomthulo

*Trả lời: Hỏi hang về VGA của gefocre với ati*




> lấy con GTX 660Ti đi bạn à, chạy đồ họa khá ổn với không hao pin lắm


giờ mua con này làm gì lấy 960 cho nó máu me,. hơn có mấy trăm mà mạnh cực

----------


## nguyencuong880

*Trả lời: Hỏi hang về VGA của gefocre với ati*

card asus chạy có nóng không vậy nhỉ

----------


## nhungle233

*Trả lời: Hỏi hang về VGA của gefocre với ati*




> card asus chạy có nóng không vậy nhỉ


thường thôi card asus nhiệt độ cao nhưng mà có hệ thống tản nhiệt tốt nên cũng không nóng lắm

----------


## lacdasaysua

*Trả lời: Hỏi hang về VGA của gefocre với ati*

ko có nhiều tiền nên ai cho ý kiến về giga gt210 ,220 ,240 con nào choi lol tốt hơn
mấy bữa nay search google nhức đầu quá, bác nào tốt bụng tks nhìu

----------

